# kSim 2: return of the simulator



## Kirjava (Dec 28, 2016)

```
888       .d8888b.  d8b                .d8888b.
888      d88P  Y88b Y8P               d88P  Y88b
888      Y88b.                               888
888  888  "Y888b.   888 88888b.d88b.       .d88P
888 .88P     "Y88b. 888 888 "888 "88b  .od888P"
888888K        "888 888 888  888  888 d88P"    
888 "88b Y88b  d88P 888 888  888  888 888"      
888  888  "Y8888P"  888 888  888  888 888888888
```

kSim 2 is a complete rewrite of the original kSim. It's still a work in progress and some features from v1 are missing, but I decided to post it to start getting feedback. Would be interesting to know what kind of features are desired.

I plan to add some kind of JARCS-esque functionality at some point, but this feature is currently half implemented.

You can grab the source code here


----------



## asacuber (Dec 28, 2016)

Does it work on tablets and other mobile devices? It does not work on my tab (probably because of no keyboard, but is there any other way?)


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 28, 2016)

No, it just takes a keyboard map.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jan 3, 2017)

Don't know how easy this will be, but can you make it so it has a black backround rather then the see through stickers.

2x2 option, solver?


----------



## Y2k1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Just found this, and it is graphically a huge step up from your first version (which I enjoy using). However, can you make it so you can delete the solver generated solutions, because they seem to stick around after your done generating the solution.
Thanks


----------



## googlebleh (Jul 28, 2017)

came back after a long while to look for a replacement for hi-games. was not disappointed.
now I just need to get used to the new keymap


----------



## deadcat (Oct 25, 2017)

Wow, this version is awesome. Kinda weird that it's a huge CPU hog, though.


----------

